# FET at ARGC



## netgirl (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi all!
Am thinking about kicking of the FET process in september and had a few questions to ask before I phone up. 
We did go for a consultation in November 08 but at the time I was mainly focussed on the chances of a natural pregnancy so i didn't take much notice of the FET conversation! (regret that now as I would rather not pay for another consultation). I have 5 embies left over from a successful ICSI in 06.

I'm guessing it would be medicated as I have lining issues?? What would the process be?  Any advice or experiences would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks ever so!

XX


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

Rosie

Have just gone through a medicated FET at ARGC and currently on 2ww.

There is a thread on ARGC board (medicated FET) where there are 4 of us going through this at different stages and you can see how each one has been different, but for me it went as follows:

Tried natural didnt work as didnt ovulate until day 26.

started DR - sniffing on D1 of my next cycle + bloods

After 7 days of DR and after 1 scan + bloods (including imunes), started on prognova.

scan + bloods 4 days later and then bloods 1 day later.

Then stopped DR, started progesterone - cyclogest bloods day 3,4,6 increase progesterone to include gestone, then back for bloods on day 7 and transfer that afternoon (Tuesday this week), IVIG the next day.

But think mine was as straighforward as they get, some of the other girls had more difficult time but one is currently 5w 5days pregnant.

Come and join us

Cate
x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Cate does that mean you had transfer 13 days after starting progynova?  I am trying to work out whether to give up now and walk away from the £1300 I've already spent, or keep going at the risk of having to cancel my hols.   .  Despite taking pregnyl and Provera I'm apparently STILL not downregged so gawd knows when I would start the progynova anyway.

Very fed up 

Ta

Sency x


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

Sency - yes saw your news yesterday and meant to post   , are you in for bloods today?

Transfer for me happened 19 days after realise I have totally confused on this and lost a week.

So for clarity started Progynova on 11th June, went for scan and bloods on 18th June, bloods on 22nd June and then bloods and scan on 23rd June.

I then began he progesterone on the 23rd June, with transfer on the 30th June - but think could have been as early as 28th just my progesterone takes some building.

Really feel for you, when are you going on holidays?

Cate
x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Feeling chirpier as started Progynova on Saturday. Should be OK for hols - we go on 26th. But also have lunch thing on 18th and trying to work out if I will be able to go to that or not.

Thanks for the info (I have put you in my spreadsheet!!)

Sx


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

No problem so glad you have started on hrt - hope everything goes more smoothly for you from now on in.   . Will be keeping an eye lurking as I do on the chatters.

Cate
x


----------

